# how far a tractor goes



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

:beer: :beer: :beer: lot's of it......


Well I bought my tractor from a guy who shipped if from Manitoba to Holland. Don't know how far this is but it's a long way.......
The case arrived in good condition. :beer: :beer: :beer: 

I hope I'm ready with it before this summer. Soon more news from Holland.

See you


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome johan:friends: glad to see we have some members from distance lands. You have any pictures of your Case we sure would like to see some.
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Was that a case of beers or a Case tractor...I saw all of those Beers :beer: :beer: :beer:s ---and I got distracted! 

HAHAHA

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!! 

Andy


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Welcome*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Welcome johan:friends: glad to see we have some members from distance lands. You have any pictures of your Case we sure would like to see some.
> Jody *


:beer: :beer: 

Sure here's one :beer: 

Tomorrow more (it's 23:48 and I have to go to work tomorrow at 6:30.....) 

goodnight


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Great its a resto project cant wait to see more Thanks get some sleep.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

johan, welcome! I was going to ask the same thing about all those beers? Show us some pics as soon as you are able. 
:cowboy: :smiles: :lmao: :thumbsup: :friends: :beer: :cheers:


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *johan, welcome! I was going to ask the same thing about all those beers? Show us some pics as soon as you are able.
> :cowboy: :smiles: :lmao: :thumbsup: :friends: :beer: :cheers: *


:beer: Well, it's tomorrow now HA Ha Ha. 00:02. Here's the next picture. :hand:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The sheet metal looks to be in great shape a little dent in the hood looks like you got one in great shape.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Johan,, welcome aboard!! Nice to have people from abroad. 

There are many dutch families in our area here, many Canadians in your area of Holland???


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johan _
> *:beer: Well, it's tomorrow now HA Ha Ha. 00:02. Here's the next picture. :hand: *


Johan,

Glad to see you made it. Was good to see a picture of your D again. More important was to see you here.

I have gone to many lengths to get a tractor I wanted, but not that far. I don't suppose yahoo would map that journey out for us. Will try to catch you another day. Getting right down nasty cold here this week brrrrrrrrr.
caseman-d


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

johan thts a nice lookin tractor doesnt look like a hard restore job an welcome :beer: arty: :beer:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

nice tractor johan. i have a couple tractors came from manitoba as well they didn't any where close to the distance yours has though. good luck on the restore and welcome to tractorforum


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*some new pictures*

:beer: :beer: As promised here some new pictures. This one shows some more of it's condition. :beer: :beer: 

I was surprised by all the warm welcome's. Thanks to all!!

Some answers to your questions:

Parts man:There are no Canadians here anymore

Bear: Is there any chance finding the previous owner of my tractor from manitoba????

all: you probably already know, 
:beer: : my favorite


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*more more more more*

Well this is the actual situation, a lot of work in the hole's made by the acid from the battery


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*official numbers of imprted tractors in Holland*

Here's some more information about how many Case-tractors made it across the ocean to the Netherlands

Case: Importeur: Van Driel en Van Dorsten, Hoofddorp
Type DC 4:
1949 : 10
1950 : 6
1951 : 0

Type D-EX:
1949 : 39
1950 : 2
1951 : 0
52 ... 53: 0 

Type VAO
1954: 4
1955 23

Johan


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum johan.. it will be interesting to get the views from someone abroad... 
I visited amsterdam a few years back.. pretty wild place.. but lots and lots of old world charm... 

Great tulips too, of course...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *
> 
> Great tulips too, of course... *



A mixer now tulips I'm beginning to wonder about you sj.:lmao: :lmao: Just got to pick on ya.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Real nice red light districts over there, in Germany too!  :idea: :cowboy: angel edro: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jody see my thread on flowers.. im a 'sensitive guy'


The red light district in amsterdam was pretty wild.. It was ok to visit.. i was glad to get back to maine. But there were great buildings and museums and stuff & prosties everywhere...


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: more more more more*



> _Originally posted by johan _
> *Well this is the actual situation, a lot of work in the hole's made by the acid from the battery
> 
> *


 johan,
Thanks again for posting the additional picture's, I've never had one torn down that much. Fighting chest cold, more later
caseman-d,

I probably got the same thing Andy had, he musta spread it across the forum Ha HA HA HA
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

johan do you have the guys name in manitoba and do you know what town he was from. manitoba and sask not all that big you never know what i could find.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: more more more more*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *I probably got the same thing Andy had, he musta spread it across the forum Ha HA HA HA
> caseman-d *


caseman, I guess that'd be a computer virus!!:lmao: :clown:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: more more more more*



> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *caseman, I guess that'd be a computer virus!!:lmao: :clown:  *


Do you suppose maybe I could pass it on through this post  :dazed:  :dazed:


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *johan do you have the guys name in manitoba and do you know what town he was from. manitoba and sask not all that big you never know what i could find. *


Bear: http://www.townofcarman.com/business/automotive.html

King Park Towing is the name to look for, this guy's brother bought the tractor somewhere nearby. I mailed him twice but the last time there was no reply........

Maybe this info helps you.

Johan

p.s. be carefull you all. There's a really dangerous internetvirus here, called mydoom.A !!!!!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i'll see what i can do johan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johan _
> *Bear: http://www.townofcarman.com/business/automotive.html
> 
> King Park Towing is the name to look for, this guy's brother bought the tractor somewhere nearby. I mailed him twice but the last time there was no reply........
> ...


Johan,
Could you post your serial number. Maybe we can locate a build card on it also,
caseman-d


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Johan,
> Could you post your serial number. Maybe we can locate a build card on it also,
> caseman-d *


Hi Tom, I already contacted DcTom. He told me the tractor was build in oktober 1950 and then transported to Manitoba. Serial is 5501078. 

I also had contact with someone who spoke to Ed Axthelm. He could make a new serail plate. But he needs a number from the engine. I did not respond after that because I can't find any number......

By the way, seen the item's on EBay? I liked the 3 gauges but I don't have a credit-card, so it's hard to find a way to pay...

Look at the picture from the serial-plate:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johan _
> *Hi Tom, I already contacted DcTom. He told me the tractor was build in oktober 1950 and then transported to Manitoba. Serial is 5501078.
> 
> I also had contact with someone who spoke to Ed Axthelm. He could make a new serail plate. But he needs a number from the engine. I did not respond after that because I can't find any number......
> ...


Johan,
Not sure who has the gauges but there is a guy that goes by Mrhainy , thats Don Livingston in MN. I could email you his address and phone number if need be. I know the time I sent that Case D starter to England he had to send me USA funds anf it took almost 3 weeks to get it if I remember right. I have heard that some of them gauges start to fade after being out in the weather. I am attaching a picture as to where the engine serial number is. It should be the same number you already have.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Johan,
> Not sure who has the gauges but there is a guy that goes by Mrhainy , thats Don Livingston in MN. I could email you his address and phone number if need be. I know the time I sent that Case D starter to England he had to send me USA funds anf it took almost 3 weeks to get it if I remember right. I have heard that some of them gauges start to fade after being out in the weather. I am attaching a picture as to where the engine serial number is. It should be the same number you already have.
> caseman-d *


heres the picture


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Johan,
> Not sure who has the gauges but there is a guy that goes by Mrhainy , thats Don Livingston in MN.
> caseman-d *


:friends: 
Thank's for the image! Now I understand. It's correct that it is Mrhainy, I mailed him on ebay. We'll see what happens :beer: :beer: 



:guitarman <--- I like this one, play guitar myself too


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

<---- feel free to use the new avtar (don't know what that means......:beer: :beer: :beer: 

at least my beer's back (it wasn''t in the smily-corner the day before yesterday. Some silly guy took it to fill it up somewhere. Well I can tell you, mine's never empty....:beer: :beer: Come over and have a look you all. (easy to say when there's 3000 miles or more between us.........):friends: :thumbsup:


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*payments-problems*

:truth: :upyours: 
Well I tried to buy something on Ebay. A nice set of Decals for my Case D. The only problem is to get the money where it should go....... Of course I don't have a creditcard.... 
There goes my decal-set.....

boy, I hate these things. 

Well :argh: that's how it feels. The internet is great, but is seems were to fast for the normal world. 

johan

the right thing to do: :beer: :beer:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: payments-problems*



> _Originally posted by johan _
> *:truth: :upyours:
> Well I tried to buy something on Ebay. A nice set of Decals for my Case D. The only problem is to get the money where it should go....... Of course I don't have a creditcard....
> There goes my decal-set.....
> ...


Johan,
Sorry to hear you lost the decals, it must be frustrating trying to get items over sea's. I know I sent a starter for a Case DEX to England and the guy had to send USA funds to me and then my bank still charged me a fee to cash it. When all was said and done I don't think I made a dime on the deal. Turns out I made a new friend so it can't get any better than that. Will do some checking for you to see if we can't find you some decals.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

johan
the new post here reminded me i haven't heard anything back from manitoba i've left a couple messages but they don't get returned i'll try again today


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*decals/friends/etc*

Caseman: you are right about making friends! I guess I was a bit disappointed about the decals. BUT there are more important things, I know....
By the way, I asked the seller if he could hold the decals for about 7 or 8 day's. My boss has a Visa card but he's in South Africa (........don't know why). I will ask him to pay......angel 

johan


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

johan still no response from manitoba he's either to busy, doesn't remember the tractor or doesn't care enough to help. it was worth a try


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *johan still no response from manitoba he's either to busy, doesn't remember the tractor or doesn't care enough to help. it was worth a try *


Bear; thanks for trying. 

Johan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: some new pictures*



> _Originally posted by johan _
> *:beer: :beer: As promised here some new pictures. This one shows some more of it's condition. :beer: :beer:
> 
> I was surprised by all the warm welcome's. Thanks to all!!
> ...



thats a nice tractor :usaflag: :canada:


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*succesfull after all*

Guess what........

I got my decals after all. The problem was paying so I had to get a creditcard. It took some time but now i've got one.

Found another set of decals! (e-bay.com:usaflag: ) and was able to pay on time. The decals arrived today and are VERY nice!:beer: 

It took 7 days to make the trip from USA to Oldebroek. This makes me happy!!:cheers: :hooray: :hooray: 

Johan


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Just be real careful using that credit card. It is so easy to go wild with it and suddenly you have a BIG bill to pay. Has warm weather come to Holland yet? We just got 8" (20cm) of snow this morning in Pennsylvania. Any progress on the tractor? I look forward to seeing some more photos as you get it fixed up.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Just be real careful using that credit card. It is so easy to go wild with it and suddenly you have a BIG bill to pay. Has warm weather come to Holland yet? We just got 8" (20cm) of snow this morning in Pennsylvania. Any progress on the tractor? I look forward to seeing some more photos as you get it fixed up. *


Well I'm glad someone else is getting snow, we got dumped on the 1st of Mar. Good thing is it's all gone now and its about 70 derees out. The bad news is that I have to go back to work             
caseman-d


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*credits......*

Joe, thanks for the warning. 
I know this can happen. Just got to make sure to keep my wife away from it.....:hooray: 

The wether is bad, no snow but rain rain rain rain. about 10 degree (celcius).

Johan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: credits......*



> _Originally posted by johan _
> *Joe, thanks for the warning.
> I know this can happen. Just got to make sure to keep my wife away from it.....:hooray:
> 
> ...


Send the rain on over, we sure could use it here in western SD. Want them farmer and ranchers to wear out lots of machinery this summer.       :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

What does it cost to ship something that heavy from America to you?

Nice project, I can't wait to see more pictures along the way, and when it's done.

-Deere


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*cheap decals*



> _Originally posted by Deere _
> *What does it cost to ship something that heavy from America to you?
> 
> Nice project, I can't wait to see more pictures along the way, and when it's done.
> ...


They send it to me for 8 dollar extra. Good thing is that we have the Euro to pay with. 1 Euro costs about 1.24 us Dollar. The total set incl. shipping cost me 32 Euro. I think that's chaep.
If you think not, well let me know! 

Still looking for some new gauges (oil, temp, amp), any tips?????????:cheers: 
:beer:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: cheap decals*



> _Originally posted by johan _
> *They send it to me for 8 dollar extra. Good thing is that we have the Euro to pay with. 1 Euro costs about 1.24 us Dollar. The total set incl. shipping cost me 32 Euro. I think that's chaep.
> If you think not, well let me know!
> 
> ...


Johan,

Last I knew Don Livingston had some repo's that was suppose to stand up to the sunlight and not fade. I believe you may have emailed Don before on some items. I'm sure the ones from Case don't say Case anymore but I will check.
caseman-d


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: cheap decals*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Johan,
> 
> Last I knew Don Livingston had some repo's that was suppose to stand up to the sunlight and not fade. I believe you may have emailed Don before on some items. I'm sure the ones from Case don't say Case anymore but I will check.
> caseman-d *


Caseman-d: you're right about Don, I checked e-bay and his site 'rusty ...... (something), but I think he sold everything. He doesn't sell anything on e-bay anymore. 

johan


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*new pic's, broken carb......*

needs some cleaning also.....


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Whew. Talk about funky! 

Bet that'll eat up the best part of a 5 gallon bucket of carb cleaner.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: new pic's, broken carb......*



> _Originally posted by johan _
> *needs some cleaning also..... *


Johan,
Good to hear from you again. Looks like you got your work cut out for you on that carb. You might have to get the ol wire brush out on that one. Get the big stuff off before soaking it. What might work good is bead blasting it after getting the big stuff off.
caseman-d


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*new items*

well I can't wait to share the fun, look at these items. 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

by the way the manyfold and carb maybe can be repaired by a guy who lives nearby......

:beer: :beer:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: new items*



> _Originally posted by johan _
> *well I can't wait to share the fun, look at these items.
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
> ...


Looks like someones been shopping in a Candy store, I meen Case Store. Nice items .
caseman-d


----------



## johan.t (Mar 2, 2008)

*need some help......*

I'm happy to see this forum is still alive. Few years ago I posted some pics. My computer crashes and all the old pictures were gone.... happy to see that these pictures here are still available!

Also posted some messages on the 'other' board with some new info about my restoring project.

Also got a question. Who can help connecting the generator and regulator. Cables are missing. 

the regulator has an A(....) and F(ield) inscription, but the generator has not...


----------

